

The Eternal Bug in MS Visual Studio - mojuba
http://melikyan.blogspot.com/2007/10/eternal-bug.html

======
aston
Weird bug, and I'll admit I'm not sure how it's gotten through a few years of
QA (Microsoft has the largest army of testers in the software biz). But what's
functional programming have to do with anything?

~~~
mojuba
Maybe not precisely functional programming, but functional thinking, that is,
no static data in the first place. The way VS handles the clipboard operations
resembles a situation when you have a pointer to static data and you
erroneously assume the data can't be changed until you refer to it through
your pointer next time.

